# Enclosure Pictures



## petpro (Jan 29, 2010)

My pet hole, aka: Haplopelma lividum





Brachypelma Boehmei





A. avicularia
Made the tank myself :}


----------



## Teal (Jan 29, 2010)

*Very nice! Good job  *


----------



## petpro (Jan 30, 2010)

Teal said:


> *Very nice! Good job  *


Thank you!


----------



## <3exoticpets (Jan 30, 2010)

Very cool set ups, one of my favorite parts of owning a T is creating the enclosure (while it may not be as cost effective, it keeps me busy!). lol  Also, a quick question- is that a sponge or pebbles in the water dishes?


----------



## jbm150 (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice setups, I really like your avic's home.  But if I may, I have some suggestions:

Your H. lividum and B. boehmei tanks both need much more substrate.  Your cobalt should be able to live up to its name of "pet hole" but without enough substrate, it can't create a proper burrow.  I know it kinda sucks to not be able to see such a beautiful spider but they really do need to dig.

Your brachy needs more substrate because the walls are much too high.  If it were to fall, especially as it gets bigger, its risking death.  Even if you never see it climb, it might get the urge to at some point.  

Ditch the sponges, if thats what those are in the dish.  They do nothing but harbor bacteria.  Ts just need clean, fresh water.

Other than that, looks great

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TalonAWD (Jan 30, 2010)

Those enclosures are huge. They do look nice though.


----------



## Mattyb (Jan 30, 2010)

Your H.Lividum needs more substrate I suggest like 7" of substrate or even more, they LOVE to burrow. Sponges are a no no, like jbm150 said they harbor bacteria. nice collection you have though.


----------



## IanSpackman (Apr 20, 2015)

Here is my T. Stirmi Setup


----------



## MrDave (Apr 21, 2015)

I really like your T. stirmi setup. Makes me want to get one and replicate it.


----------



## IanSpackman (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks, I enjoyed making it. Unfortunately the Exo-Terra tanks are a bit pricey, (~$120 for this tank). I went back and forth with it then decided to bite the bullet and get it. I've been so pleased with it I've actually begun looking to buy another one for my G. Rosea. The viewing angles are fantastic. Being able to open the front doors as well as the top has been very convenient for things such as misting and everyday cage maintenance. 

As far as what you would need, I started with organic topsoil (No fertilizers or additives, 5 lb bag, $4) then created an incline, going up higher from the back, so it is most shallow at the front. (The tanks have a vent along the bottom so it limits how deep you can fill it near the front). Then I used sphagnum moss ($8 at Petco) to cover all the substrate and maintain humidity and moisture. From there I added two types of moss ($10 from Amazon) and planted it in the tank. Then buried the skull ($10 from walmart). For the hide I broke a large clay pot it half and buried it in the corner. I added a fogger to help maintain humidity every now and again. Especially when I have someone keep an eye on her while I am gone and are too frightened to open the enclosure and mist it.


----------

